

Operator: Open Source RSS News Reader Circumventing Censorship - loopyneurons
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brandonwiley/operator-a-news-reader-that-circumvents-internet-c

======
loopyneurons
This project is based on the Dust polymorphic protocol engine:
[https://github.com/blanu/Dust](https://github.com/blanu/Dust)

A talk the developer did at Defcon:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z56andRyCY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z56andRyCY)

